# eMagic Logic Audio Platinum 5.5 crashes at startup



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

So my sister downloaded eMagic Logic Audio Platinum 5.5 on my computer. She unzipped it, went through the installation perfectly well, but when she tries to start it up it crashes.

Please help for God's sake, or my sister will never stop nagging at me. :dead:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Logic Audio Platinum 5.5 is not available to download as a zip. Is it a torrent?

It cost about $1,000 when it was released in 2003, and doesn't appear to be available for purchase anymore. Emagic no longer offers any support for it.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

koala said:


> Logic Audio Platinum 5.5 is not available to download as a zip. Is it a torrent?
> 
> It cost about $1,000 when it was released in 2003, and doesn't appear to be available for purchase anymore. Emagic no longer offers any support for it.


:normal:

Well, that's the last time I ever borrow my computer to my sister. :upset: So I guess the problem lies in that it's a torrent? No wonder.

Now if you excuse me...


----------

